# 1 lonely V



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

UFTA trial this morning 44 pups - PIKE the only V - @ hunt tests there will be 16 - 20 V's - but the 2 pointer clubs are out of northern KY - what a differance of a 100 miles makes - PIKE thinks he's a rock star !!!!LOL he did finish 5th - please note in the Pics - the little 1's - there is a future 4 gun dogs !!!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

In 2nd pic - the young lady running her pup in durby class - she is 7yrs old and dad is doing the gunning - does make me & my V SMILE !!!!!!!!


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Congrats on finishing the top 5. You should try entering a V in a Retriever test and being the only red dog in a sea of a couple hundred black dogs on the hunt test gounds. Talk about lonely.


----------

